# KL Employment Offer: Cost of Living Query



## UK_Guy

Hi Everyone,

I've just joined this forum and this is my first post -- hopefully the first of many. 

Would really appreciate some advice from anyone with living experience in KL on the cost of living for a UK bachellor?

I've been made an offer of employment to work in KL (Seputeh), and, despite having worked in other Asian cities, I'm not fully up to speed with the cost of living here. I've done a bit of research and it seems that views differ enormously on how much is enough to live in KL. :ranger:

The offer is: MR 15,000 (gross), inc' relocation allowance (flight etc), first month in a hotel while I arrange more permanent accommodation, a couple of flights home a year, full health cover, phone bill covered, and that's about it. 

A bit about me: I'm in my late 20s, single (no wife, kids or any other dependents), I love eating local food, would be happy in a one-bed, basic condo after the first month and do not expect to use transport to get to and from work, as I'll be renting closeby. I do like going to bars/clubs, but only once a week, so shouldn't be too much of a hit. 

I guess my net salary would work out at around MR 11,500 after taxes. 

Any advice as to whether this is a sustainable salary for a young-ish UK bachelor whose outgoings will only include rent and the usual day-to-day expenses would be hugely appreciated.


Huge thanks.


----------



## UK_Guy

82 views, but no responses. Come on guys -- I'm sure there have been a few viewings amongst the 82 from folk who are living or have previously lived in KL. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UK_Guy

*Help*

I'd really appreciate a reponse to this -- I'm sure there are many people here who have an idea about the cost of living in KL. Thank you.


----------



## Orchidgirl

UK_Guy said:


> I'd really appreciate a reponse to this -- I'm sure there are many people here who have an idea about the cost of living in KL. Thank you.


I am not in KL, but here is a question, what was your salary in the UK? Are you taking a big pay cut to come? how much were you saving per month in the UK?

From reading cost of living threads and looking at the price of condo rentals you should be able to work it out. it would look to me that what you earn will be fine, but how much do you want to save? If you are not saving much is the experience valuable and will it help when you go back home or onto your next position?


----------



## UK_Guy

Orchidgirl said:


> I am not in KL, but here is a question, what was your salary in the UK? Are you taking a big pay cut to come? how much were you saving per month in the UK?
> 
> From reading cost of living threads and looking at the price of condo rentals you should be able to work it out. it would look to me that what you earn will be fine, but how much do you want to save? If you are not saving much is the experience valuable and will it help when you go back home or onto your next position?


Haven't lived or worked in the UK for years. Salary in the Middle East was about 3x more than this (expectedly, right -- and I saved a great deal), whereas my salary in other Asian countries was about 1.5x this offer and I didn't save much. While I'm in the fortunate position of having lived in multiple countries and become accustomed to eating local food and knowing how to save, I am, at the end of the day, still an expat -- so will still be booking flights to other countries to holiday and going to the bars and clubs most weekends. While all the feedback I receive seems to be very positive about a 15k salary for a bachelor, the advice does come with lots of caveats about 'buying local food' and 'spending wisely.' You've got to ask, with so many caveats and conditions, is it really worth it? I guess that's a question that can only be answered by living on the ground and finding out. More advice very welcome.


----------



## logosho

RM 11,500 looks fine to me.
For a basic condo rental in Seputeh, it ranged from RM 1,500 - RM 4,500.


----------



## UK_Guy

*Thanks*

Thank you to everyone who has contributed thus far. I really appreciate your on-the-ground experiences and thoughts. 

All taken on board!


----------



## wagoning

I'm from Western Australia, in my late 20s and recently moved to KL a couple of months ago. So am hardly an authority on the matter so to others, feel free to correct any miscalculations I make.

11,000myr should allow you to live very comfortably but perhaps there won't be too much saved.

In the city area, you can rent an apartment for under 2000myr but will be a little run down and perhaps a tad small. 3000myr will get you a nice place.

For where you will be, 3000myr will be very easy to find a nice place.

Food is cheap as, with hawker meals as little as 4-5myr; even if you 'splurge' at the foodcourts in the shopping centres, its still less than 10myr. A nice restraunt meal can be less than 80myr so you will not be lacking options.

Night life is what can get expensive. there are cheap watering holes at hawkers or local bars, but a stubbie at most popular bars will set you back around 25-30myr, and its your standard affair there (carlsberg, stella, heineken, tiger). With that, all clubs (and alot of bars/lounges) have cover charges of around 40-60myr and some dont allow entry without the purchase of a bottle (moet for 100myr to glenmorangie for 400myr). But if you get a bunch of mates in then it isn't too bad. You can easily blow 500myr on a night out (not that bad compared to UK or Oz, but relatively expensive when compared to the median salary in KL)

One thing to note is the public transport system is not the most efficient. Also there are lots of taxi drivers touting fares and refusing to go by the meter. You will find that picking a cab off the rank will almost certaining cost you 50% to 100% more than flagging one off the street. the amount they rip you off may not seem like much at first, but its very much the principle of the matter and will annoy you to no end.

Overall, its very much as expensive or cheap as you make it, I would say accomodation, food and transport, 6k will be very comfortable, and anything on top of that will be entertainment.


----------



## UK_Guy

wagoning said:


> I'm from Western Australia, in my late 20s and recently moved to KL a couple of months ago. So am hardly an authority on the matter so to others, feel free to correct any miscalculations I make.
> 
> 11,000myr should allow you to live very comfortably but perhaps there won't be too much saved.
> 
> In the city area, you can rent an apartment for under 2000myr but will be a little run down and perhaps a tad small. 3000myr will get you a nice place.
> 
> For where you will be, 3000myr will be very easy to find a nice place.
> 
> Food is cheap as, with hawker meals as little as 4-5myr; even if you 'splurge' at the foodcourts in the shopping centres, its still less than 10myr. A nice restraunt meal can be less than 80myr so you will not be lacking options.
> 
> Night life is what can get expensive. there are cheap watering holes at hawkers or local bars, but a stubbie at most popular bars will set you back around 25-30myr, and its your standard affair there (carlsberg, stella, heineken, tiger). With that, all clubs (and alot of bars/lounges) have cover charges of around 40-60myr and some dont allow entry without the purchase of a bottle (moet for 100myr to glenmorangie for 400myr). But if you get a bunch of mates in then it isn't too bad. You can easily blow 500myr on a night out (not that bad compared to UK or Oz, but relatively expensive when compared to the median salary in KL)
> 
> One thing to note is the public transport system is not the most efficient. Also there are lots of taxi drivers touting fares and refusing to go by the meter. You will find that picking a cab off the rank will almost certaining cost you 50% to 100% more than flagging one off the street. the amount they rip you off may not seem like much at first, but its very much the principle of the matter and will annoy you to no end.
> 
> Overall, its very much as expensive or cheap as you make it, I would say accomodation, food and transport, 6k will be very comfortable, and anything on top of that will be entertainment.


Hi Wagoning,

Thanks for taking the time to drop me a message regarding cost of living -- I found out that the higher rate of tax is only for the first 6 months, so it should work out at about 12-12.5k a month after, which should be okay. 

By the sound of things the nightlife is a nightmare for cost.

How do you manage on your own salary? Easily, or do you have to make tots of concessions?


Thanks again for your input.

Cheers.


----------



## wagoning

I may have painted a grimmer picture than what it actually is. Convert the myr to aud, and its like $20 max for club entry and $125 to order a bottle (split between 4 mates and its entirely reasonable). Stubbies end up to be around $9. I'm sure those prices are in line with that of the UK. 

My grumble is that its relatively expensive when you compare it to the median cost of living of the locals, when you consider median non professional is around 2.5kmyr and professional around 5k-6k myr. It is disproportionally expensive when it really should be much less.

I have an expat package at an international company here so no qualms at all, but even at 10k it is still plenty to party it up. Again, your salary is double that of a local professional so there won't be any concessions, just that you probably won't take much back home.


----------



## UK_Guy

wagoning said:


> I may have painted a grimmer picture than what it actually is. Convert the myr to aud, and its like $20 max for club entry and $125 to order a bottle (split between 4 mates and its entirely reasonable). Stubbies end up to be around $9. I'm sure those prices are in line with that of the UK.
> 
> My grumble is that its relatively expensive when you compare it to the median cost of living of the locals, when you consider median non professional is around 2.5kmyr and professional around 5k-6k myr. It is disproportionally expensive when it really should be much less.
> 
> I have an expat package at an international company here so no qualms at all, but even at 10k it is still plenty to party it up. Again, your salary is double that of a local professional so there won't be any concessions, just that you probably won't take much back home.


Great -- that's pretty clear. 

Would also be great to meet new people in KL. If you're interested in showing me the nighlife, please drop me a pvt msg with your email address and we can line something up. I've heard Hard-Rock, Beach Club and a few other places in that area are fun, but will leave it down to you. 

If you're not interested, then thank you for your input and advice on the subject of cost of living -- much appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## wagoning

sorry been missing action for a while; back to perth over the holidays

yeah that be great, can't send anything from my account just yet but if you're interested just drop me a line

yeah.... beach club is nothing spectacular, a bar thats full of 'working girls'. Nothing you wouldn't have seen in Thailand or Singapore. Hard rock sounds is suposedly alright though i havent been before.


----------

